# the network folder specified is currently mapped using a different user name and pass



## myoung (Sep 28, 2005)

the network folder specified is currently mapped using a different user name and password Win2003

This message recently started occurring when I try mapping a drive from one server to another. I cannot find any definitive explanations.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Does this sound like your problem? 

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;LN;812793


----------



## myoung (Sep 28, 2005)

*It does, but........*

It does, but the problem is occuring between two servers. I have a total of 5 Win2003 and the problem is between the PDC and a newly reinstalled BDC.

The other servers are able to map a drive and view the contents of the new server.

The PDC WAS able to, but all of a sudden it was no longer able.

I can actually map a drive, but cannot view the contents


----------



## ddsuresh (Jul 8, 2010)

net use "\\computer-name\foldername" /delete
It solved "the network folder specified is currently mapped using a different user name and password" problem


----------

